# Watermelon Dippers



## RAYT721 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Watermelon Dippers *

This fresh dip with a hint of sweetness makes a treat kids will love! 

8 ounces sour cream 
4 tablespoons sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
Watermelon stix or small wedges 

Blend together the sour cream, sugar and vanilla in a small serving bowl. 

Use as a dip for the watermelon.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Picture*







*This is a picture of the watermelon dippers ... found on www.watermelon.org. *


----------



## chefcyn (Sep 16, 2004)

Yum! That dip is also good for strawberries, and if you substitute brown sugar for the sugar, it's even better!


----------

